# Hey brothers anyone ever seen it go the other way!



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Need your help here guys! All this talk of aging Cubans construction Blah blah blah! Story is simple after years of smoking cigars! I kept reaching more and more for Cubans and less and less for non Cubans! I eventually went all Cuban never looked back! But this is a common scenario as Cubans are the best the world has to offer! Never seen anyone go from Cuban to non Cuban and never go back! YOU?
:couch2::couch2::couch2:
:couch2::couch2:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I have heard that some non US BOTL like the NC stuff more than CCs sometimes but never heard of a full-on switch from CC to NC. Maybe tossing in a NC now and then into the CC diet.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I never understood why anybody would want to completely restrict one for the other. To answer you question I would say its possible as human nature can be rather complex and unpredictable. As for me I just pick the greenest grass on both sides of the fence.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have been acquiring more and more Cubans. I only will grab select NC regularly.

I met a guy at the b&m the other day who almost exclusively smoke Cubans years ago. But gave up on the because of price, construction and draw issues. He said he would only get a few out of a box that were actually smokable. He said now days that he thought the Dominicans especially Opusx lines were the best in the world.

He said at the time he was smoking cubans the rule of thumb was 65/65. I informed him most these days keep them at 60/65. He was in shock. I told home that the lower RH will help with draw and construction issues. He was even more in awe that I said Cubans were cheaper. The reason for this was that at the time when he smoked Cubans, he said the price of CC was more than NC. He could not believe that most CC were cheaper now. He also said back in the day that CC were the best tasting cigars around but went way downhill over the years. I then let him know that the past few years CC's have been smoking better than the have Ever ROTT then they ever had.

Anyways toward the end of the convo he decide to order some CC and give them another shot! He asked me for some recommendations and I let him know what I and puff thought were fantastic! I also helped him out with a vendor name drop or two!

I am waiting to hear back from him next time I see him!


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Tony, to answer your question. No I have never seen anyone go the other way :nono:

My first hand experience is that I am reaching more and more for cubans. I've even shared on other threads that some of my "go to nc's" haven't had the appeal they used to since the summer when I really began venturing into the cc world.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wha if you asked this same question to those that have Cuban's readily and easily available but not some of the better or limited NC's....I would be willing to bet that some people have "gone the other way". I think that part of the appeal of a fine Cuban is the mystique, doing something "illegal", enjoying the forbidden...not for all, mind you, but for some. I will always split and, like Thad said, experience the best of both worlds.


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

I would probably be in the "best of both worlds" camp as well. I dont think I will ever be a strictly CC guy and I havent really ventured in to the CC world yet, but I couldnt imagine giving up some of my favorite NC's like OpusX, Anejo.. Padron Anny's, Tatuaje, Viaje etc.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

I try an NC now and again, but for all practical purposes I smoke 100% cuban. I certainly BUY 100% cuban. So count me as one that went from 100% NC to 100% CC. And it didn't take years. More like a couple months.

I've never heard of that happening the other way around.

For those that say, the lure of the forbidden fruit, etc. etc., I say give us some credit guys! Maybe the initial cigar or two has some mystique (it did for me), but to suggest that I choose, literally hundreds of times a year, to reach for a cuban instead of a non cuban, because of some mystique, is pure bull. I do it because I like cuban cigars

To those that enjoy both, good for you. I wish I were in your boat, for the variety if nothing else. But NCs just don't do it for me.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Best of both worlds. I can't see ever giving up my maduros.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Which is why I said "not all"...



Rodeo said:


> I try an NC now and again, but for all practical purposes I smoke 100% cuban. I certainly BUY 100% cuban. So count me as one that went from 100% NC to 100% CC. And it didn't take years. More like a couple months.
> 
> I've never heard of that happening the other way around.
> 
> ...


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

if I had access like some of you have here, I doubt I would return from the dark side.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

No, but I've helped out quite a few overseas botl acquire nc's they like and either can't get or are prohibitly expensive for them.

I like the cc's I've been gifted or bought but I'm not forsaking my diesel uc's, opus, anejos, kristoff's or san cristobal's (nc).


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Rodeo said:


> I try an NC now and again, but for all practical purposes I smoke 100% cuban. I certainly BUY 100% cuban. So count me as one that went from 100% NC to 100% CC. And it didn't take years. More like a couple months.
> 
> I've never heard of that happening the other way around.
> 
> ...


I am with Steve:martini:...


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Sorry Kipp, that came off much harsher than intended, and it was not directed at you at all. Just that I've heard the "forbidden fruit" thing so many times I lost it a bit


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> I try an NC now and again, but for all practical purposes I smoke 100% cuban. I certainly BUY 100% cuban. So count me as one that went from 100% NC to 100% CC. And it didn't take years. More like a couple months.
> 
> I've never heard of that happening the other way around.
> 
> ...


_THIS!!!!!!!!!!
Very well put Steve as you are my mirror could not have said it better!
I will put the question to you again gentleman!
In all honesty not how you feel about all Cuban smokers!
Has anyone ever seen the switch go the other way?
 _


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Pretty much with Stephen and Alan. The last box of NC's I bought was this time last year when the Anejo's came out. That box is still sealed in the bottom of one of my coolers. 

I will buy the occasional stick or two when I am at the local B&M, just because I like the atmosphere and owners, but I'll most likely never buy a full box of NC's ever again.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _THIS!!!!!!!!!!
> Very well put Steve as you are my mirror could not have said it better!
> I will put the question to you again gentleman!
> In all honesty not how you feel about all Cuban smokers!
> ...


I think Steve is right on for my personal opinion. I do know folks that enjoy CC and NC's equally. I have never seen anyone go back to 100% non cuban :tea:


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

i think that with the prices between ccs and ncs being so close (and there are quite a few extremely pricey ncs) the real question is why not go cc?

i mean i can understand some reasons, but when i look at a box of liga privada robustos (which are good cigars) and it costs as much as oh say a box of scdlh la fuerza why would i ever buy the ligas?

i mean i pay way higher prices going to a b&m per cigar then i ever would on a cc.

so i'm with you tony, i don't get it.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

I agree with you Tony. I smoke 70% Cuban, 30% NC. But in the future I can see it more like 90% Cuban 10% NC )once the Cuban Stockpile grows to a level I can maintain with the amount of Cigars I smoke). There are a few NC's I really like...


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Why would anyone go 100% NC? Why give up the variety? unless you just want to be elitist to be elitist and say you only smoke Nicaraguan or something like that


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_I guess i have no choice!
CUBANS ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

Its okay to admit it everybody already knows!
I am going to bed now 1/2 in the bag have a wake to go to tomorrow!
GOD BLESS stay safe my brothers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> I am with Steve:martini:...


Ditto.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Not elitist at all. Quite the opposite. If I'm spending 2-300 bucks on a box of cigars I want the odds in my favor. Have found that with Cubans chances are overwhelming that I'm going to be happy with the purchase. Maybe if I was more elite I could afford to take chances on NCs


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'll put in my 2c.

Being in Australia access is very limited to NCs (getting better, but that's besides the point).
I went from 100% cuban to being introduced to NCs.
I have spurts where I will smoke only NCs for a week or 2 and return to a CC and get an almost nostalgic feeling. It's much the same vice versa, to a lesser extend.

I have talked to a friend who did go NC for a couple of years, but then went back to CC's and now smokes CC's predominantly. 

To answer your question Tony, I don't know anyone who has gone to 100% NC.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Although I agree with you 100%, Tony, the question is, by it's very nature, skewed towards agreeing with you. This forum's members are predominanatly Americans. Since the vast majority of Americans would have originally smoked NCs, and then discovered CCs, there is a very large pool of smokers that may potentially go from NC to CC. 
In comparison, I'm sure there is a tiny fraction of members who originally smoked CCs on this forum. So less chance of guys switching the other way. And on top of it all, this is a Habano section that has limited access.

I know that there are guys here that have smoked almost exclusivley NCs and have tried the odd CC and just don't get what all the fuss is about. So they stay 100% NC. But they don't count in this question cause they never really switched.
And the guys that originally smoked NCs and then switched to CCs have already made their minds up. They're not going to switch back.

But I'm like you. Being Canadian, I only smoked CCs, but the crappy cheap ones. Guantanamera, R&Js. Went from there to NCs because they can be had at a fraction of the price from up here. But as my tastes became more refined, the cost of good NCs went up and up. And I found I was picking up CCs more and more. But I differ in that I don't think I would ever rule NCs out 100%. I like variety and there are some pretty amazing NCs out there to exclude them entirely.

Sorry for the long rant. Too many beers. I'm getting drunk......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I think i converted a couple of people at a Wake tonight! All i kept hearing was wow that's some cigar! Where can i get some of these? Can ya hook a brother up! Thank you so much ETC!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I must admit for a spell I was smoking mostly NCs when I started my NC journey of discovery having smoked mostly, if not only CCs with the few odd Davidoffs prior to that. The NC world is very interesting with a fresh new array of flavours and I am glad I decided to explore this parallel route as I wouldn't have discovered a host of new favourites.

I wouldn't say I left CCs altogether though, just incorporated NCs into the smoking line up. You've got to admit though, NCs generally have better construction and consistency as well as provide more bang for your buck.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

sengjc said:


> I must admit for a spell I was smoking mostly NCs when I started my NC journey of discovery having smoked mostly, if not only CCs with the few odd Davidoffs prior to that. The NC world is very interesting with a fresh new array of flavours and I am glad I decided to explore this parallel route as I wouldn't have discovered a host of new favourites.
> 
> I wouldn't say I left CCs altogether though, just incorporated NCs into the smoking line up. You've got to admit though, *NCs generally have better *construction and consistency* as well as provide more bang for your buck.*


Seng
I think most that smoke mostly CC's would disagree with the "bang for the buck". In my case the opposite is true. I find most NC terribly uncompleted and "power" substituted for flavor.
I wish I had a dime for every $ I wasted on NC's that underwhelmed me...


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

Shaz said:


> *Being Canadian,* I only smoked CCs, but the crappy cheap ones. Guantanamera, R&Js. Went from there to NCs because they can be had at a fraction of the price from up here. But as my tastes became more refined, the cost of good NCs went up and up. And I found I was picking up CCs more and more. But I differ in that I don't think I would ever rule NCs out 100%. I like variety and there are some pretty amazing NCs out there to exclude them entirely.


Ditto. When I started smoking cigars four months ago I was buying cheap CC's from the corner store for the first 2-3 weeks of my new hobby. Cheap being $5-$10 a stick. Then I researched & found more NC's available online from the U.S. I'm pretty much 100% NC's right now. Not by choice but purely from an economical stand point. I can get a NC in the $3-$6 range that I enjoy a lot more than a cheap $10 CC. Especially when I seem to be averaging 6-7 sticks per week.

I honestly have not had a "good" CC yet... I'm not even 100% sure what equals "good" yet as I'm entrenched in learning the NC side of my palate. I'm actually quite afraid to smoke a good CC as I'm worried that I'll want more & then my cigar budget gets all messed up lol. I just can't justify to myself right now spending $25-$30 on a single Cohiba Siglo, as an example, when I can get say a 5 pack of EP Carillo Maduro for less than that.

So with all that being said, I am keeping the CC slope at an arms length for now until I can afford an extra mortgage payment per month to put aside for CC's :mrgreen:

eace:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Pretent money is a non issue, and i would be 90% cuban. 

Basically i would go all cuban, except a handful of NC that i love. After all, don pepin dont make cubans 

But i cant see why anyone would go 100% all the way, some NC'S are just too good to stop smoking.

And no, i dont know anyone that is all NC after being all CC. But i have ran into some that dont care for cubans, some that do but prefer NC'S. And have one friend that just refuses to smoke a cuban.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

For the Canadian BOTLS, since ordering NCs from America runs the risk of customs as much as ordering CCs, why not just order the CCs from outside the country and not pay the ridiculous taxes? I pay less for Cubans that wow me than for NCs that wow me.


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

astripp said:


> For the Canadian BOTLS, since ordering NCs from America runs the risk of customs as much as ordering CCs, why not just order the CCs from outside the country and not pay the ridiculous taxes? I pay less for Cubans that wow me than for NCs that wow me.


Well, I have a way to get my orders here without risk of paying any duties or taxes, or else I might gamble on CC's from a different country in hopes of paying less for them. Right now, for me, my cigar budget is better spent on NC's.


----------



## Bunner (Apr 5, 2011)

I started on CC's and went to 95% NC's. Now I am about 35/65 CC/NC. I really love CC's but I love some of my NC's just as equally. Everyone has their own pallet and tastes. 

I do however sometimes feel the CC itch more than the NC.  Just depends on my mood.


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

For 15 years or so I was pretty much 100% CC apart from the odd ones my Dad had lying around that his buddies had picked up in central America. In the last year or so though I have been getting into NCs a hell of a lot more and the choice is overwhelming. Where I was normally choosing from 20 brands I now have hundreds to try.

Living in the UK there is very little choice in NCs other than European cigars and I have found ways to get NCs (SoCalMatt kindly helped me out on one order) cheaper than I can pick up CCs so have recently been smoking a higher percentage of NCs. Doubt I will ever go 100% either way though.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I wish I had a dime for every $ 1 wasted on NC's that underwhelmed me...


I as well i would have enough money to buy a Master case of Cohiba 66's:twitch:


----------



## Fuzzface (Nov 17, 2010)

I smoked what may or may not of been a fake cuban on monday.. Tommrow i'm smoking my first (Montecristo).

To me, a good cigar, is a good cigar, whether its from Cuba or Nicaragua or Ethiopia.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a hard time getting either, so I'm just happy to get what I can, although my favourite is a CC, but I do like some NC as well.

I'm a middle of the road type right now, smoke what I feel like at the time no matter if it's CC or NC. They each have their time and place.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

astripp said:


> For the Canadian BOTLS, since ordering NCs from America runs the risk of customs as much as ordering CCs, why not just order the CCs from outside the country and not pay the ridiculous taxes? I pay less for Cubans that wow me than for NCs that wow me.


We pay the ridiculous taxes regardless of where they come from NC or CC.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Seng
> I think most that smoke mostly CC's would disagree with the "bang for the buck". In my case the opposite is true. I find most NC terribly uncompleted and "power" substituted for flavor.
> I wish I had a dime for every $ I wasted on NC's that underwhelmed me...


Hey Bullman, by "more bang for your buck", I was referring to more tobacco by weight for your money. Quantity as opposed to quality. Real handy for the casual smoke or on the golf course.

Agreed that NCs in general are not as flavourful as CCs. Even the entry level CCs can out flavour the premium NC counterparts.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

sengjc said:


> Agreed that NCs in general are not as flavourful as CCs. Even the entry level CCs can out flavour the premium NC counterparts.


That as my Daddy would say before he left this shitty world is
"The Bottom Line"


----------

